# ewan ko sayo suplado ka naman



## germangirl87

Hello everybody,

My name is Diana and I need some help.

Could someone translate this in German or English language:
"ewan ko sayo suplado ka naman. hmmp!"

Thanks for your help...


----------



## sai611

Hi Diana,

"ewan ko sayo suplado ka naman
hmmp!"
= _I don't know with you, you are such a snob.hhmmp._


I don't know how to speak German.. take care


----------



## Rhime

"_Ewan ko sayo_" is a very common expression which, while translated literally is "I don't know with you", I think is better translated as "whatever".

So then, my translation would be:
"Whatever, you snob. Hmph!"


----------



## bilog_1103

germangirl87 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My name is Diana and I need some help.
> 
> Could someone translate this in German or English language:
> "ewan ko sayo suplado ka naman. hmmp!"
> 
> Thanks for your help...



ewan ko sa 'yo, suplado ka naman, hmmp! can be : I don't know with you, you are such a stuck-up, hmmp!


----------



## DotterKat

_Ewan ko sayo_ as used here:



germangirl87 said:


> ...."ewan ko sayo suplado ka naman. hmmp!"...



is an idiom in so far as the meaning is not inferable by the component words. By context, the closest translation would be the one suggested by Rhime "_Whatever, you snob_."
_On the other hand_ (speaking of idioms), _*ewan ko sayo / sa iyo*_ can be literal and non-idiomatic as when the speaker defers to an interlocutor:

Speaker 1: Anong magandang panoorin?
Speaker 2: Ewan ko sayo (said in a deferential tone to indicate that #2 is leaving the decision to #1, as in _I don't know, you decide_).


----------

